# Crucifix Position



## Eldo (Jan 1, 2005)

*I have come across many people who believe and use a set and intricate pschology to make their victims have a mental breakdown.  They first of all find out if the victims have wet dreams which tells them they masturbate( A sign of weakness).  Then they uncover their insecurities via the subconscious using suggestion and subtle verbal bullying.  When the victim is groomed or softened they must make a "prophecy" of e.g "I don't want to find a club that is open I'll just feel tired and down."  When the aggressor makes this happen the victim feels that they had no control.  The victim is told how to get home and pointed in the right direction.  The crucifix position is then certain to happen.  Once the victim goes home and says 'I'm Free' out loud or in his or her head psychoses is the result and the movement of the body into the position of Christ on the cross takes place, either on the floor or lying on a bed.  The Victim then stares out the Devils eyes and averts his gaze from Gods.  By saying 'I'm free'  the victim feels they did not have control of his or her actions and the aggressor also knows this is what the victim is thinking.  It's all basically to do with power and control on psychological level.  But it doesn't end there, the aggressor visits the victims home soon after this has happened and at the end of the night says 'I'm free' himself making the victim who is in the middle of a psychotic episode think that the tables have been turned and the aggressor will die because of a loss of control.  The victim believes this because they have become delusional.  Feeling exhilirated the victim believes he has won but the aggressor later makes sure that the victim finds out he is alive, shattering any delusion of grandeur he ever had.  And so continues the suffering and struggle with mental illness. . . . . .The aggressor continues his evil ways.  But what I want to know is does God put the victim in the "Crucifix Postion"?, is the aggressor the devil and the victim a holy person?  Is the victim the real winner?  Mear psychology or spirituality? *

*Destiny or just coincidence?     *


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 4, 2005)

I have read about this before, if I remember rightly it was mentioned by Crowley, but has also got a historical mention in...one of the texts sat on the shelf behind me.

The only texts that I have read concerning this matter have a lot to do with Crowley and the use of sympathetic magic, or the use of psychological techniques which resemble sympathetic magic.

Quite an unusual thing to bring to discussion, what is your interest in it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Eldo (Apr 18, 2005)

I visited a friend of mine in hospital about five years ago and he told me that he was in hospital because a person he thought was his friend had made him schizophrenic.  I was terrified at first and then I thought that it was nonsense because he was talking about the devil and God which I believe in but every other person in a psychiatric ward seems to talk about this, but then I started to listen and started wondering if there was any truth in this.   

The reason I listened was because at around the same time when I was at uni a "devil" was trying to make another friend of mine "the victim" go insane.  So I told him the story before I graduated, he being a fresher, but he didn't listen.  I lost contact with him and the last thing I know was that he to ended up seeing a shrink.

Tsu can you please give me more info on Crowley and the use of sympathetic magic etc.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Apr 18, 2005)

There is a lot of hearsay and conjecture about this and related topics, and you should first understand that I approach this as a historian not as a psychologist or from a standpoint of faith.

That said if you PM me with your questions I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## Eldo (Apr 22, 2005)

Hello Tsujigiri

Firstly I would like to know when the idea of Sympathetic Magic as you call it came about?  Who started it?  How were the techniques discovered?  Does a leader or a head of the group of people who practice it exist?  Can the techniques work on anyone, at least in theory?  And was/is it seen as an evil practice or a necessary but strange activity? 

Also can you please tell me Crowley's full name and the exact title or titles of the books it is mentioned in?

Thanks a lot for the help it is much appreciated.


----------



## Eldo (Apr 22, 2005)

I looked up Aleister Crowley (I think that's the right person) on the net but I couldn't find the specific words I was looking for:  Crucifix Position, Self Fulfilled Prophecy, Devil.  Does he just skirt around the topic or does he actually mention exactly what I'm looking for?


----------



## Tsujigiri (Apr 22, 2005)

Historically speaking sympathetic magic is any form of ritual where a link is created to the intended recipient of the ceremony by the use of something belonging or reminiscent of that target.
The use of a poppet (doll) is sympathetic magic in it's crudent form, although it can easily be argued that the Mormon oractice of baptisimg a deceased individual by proxy is likewise sympathetic magic.

Anyone can practice it and it can be as elabourate or as simple as you choose. Modern 'wiccans' practice this above all else, yet many other occultists regard it as a cheap form of magic.

Aleister Crowley self styled himself 'The Great Beast' and tried his very best to live a life suitable to that title. He wrote a couple of books which have survived the passase of time because he combined ritual magic with sex....
His reputation has also helped, but to be honest the books are simply a slightly different viewpoint on very old beliefs and practices.
He advocated 'Sex Magick' which was essentially tantric sex combined with occidental occult ritual.

He died alone incidentally after driving the only woman who loved him insane.

Remember that this is all just history, scientifically speaking there is no empirically proven force called magic.
Hpwever if you are determined to get involved then I'd suggest reading 'Magic - An Occult Primer' by Colin Wilson.
I corresponded with Mr Wilson for a short while a few years ago and he is a very knoledgable and balanced individual...as far as magic goes anyway 

The cruciform position is simply that of lying on your back with your arm outstretched and your legs crossed at the feet. There are all sorts of rubbish associated with it, and given it's 2000 year significance that isn't surprising.
I have heard of those claiming to be possessed taking this position and it is the component of several rites that I am aware of.

Now my turn for a question.

What is your specific interest in sympathetic magic, Crowley and the Cruciform position?


----------



## Eldo (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello Tsujigiri

My interest in them stems firstly from my own personal experience as I stated previously, but also from the fact that I have written a novel which heavily involves these issues. 

Eldo


----------



## Tsujigiri (Apr 29, 2005)

Cool, I wouldn't mind having a read sometime.


----------

